# Supps for faster bone healing?



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

One of my gym friends met with an accident & his finger is broken! The guy who banged into him fled the scene.

Since he's finger is fractured lifting is out of question, Bone healing is a slow process.

I was wondering if there are any supps that might help in healing the bone faster, I did google it but got the regular stuff life watch calcium intake n eat green veggies.....ect ect...

So are there any supps that help heal bones faster?

His diet is clean, he already takes the regular stuff like creatine, whey protein, fish oil ect....


PS:- Mods, I think I should have posted this one in "Supplements", My mistake.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 12, 2009)

Multivitamin and Calcium supplement. 1000mg/day should be more than enough, assuming he is getting more via his diet. Make sure to keep hydrated and work around the injury, time will take care of the rest.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 12, 2009)

Before doing anything else, I think it is good idea to do surgery to put those fractured bones in correct place.  So that  it can heal correctly and won't turn into funny shaped finger when it is healed.
Just my opinion


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh Chobby it's not that bad! But I guess you are like plan for the worst n hope for the best, yes?



chobby192 said:


> Before doing anything else, I think it is good idea to do surgery to put those fractured bones in correct place.  So that  it can heal correctly and won't turn into funny shaped finger when it is healed.
> Just my opinion


----------



## Chubby (Jun 12, 2009)

nkira said:


> Oh Chobby it's not that bad! But I guess you are like plan for the worst n hope for the best, yes?


What do you mean? If it is fractured then it is bad. You have to put them correctly before it heals. Otherwise, once healed it is very hard to fix.


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

I meant that the fracture is not that severe, so the doc said surgery is not required, it's in the cast thought, it's as if he's giving the finger to everyone 

No offence.... 



chobby192 said:


> What do you mean? If it is fractured then it is bad. You have to put them correctly before it heals. Otherwise, once healed it is very hard to fix.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 12, 2009)

nkira said:


> I meant that the fracture is not that severe, so the doc said surgery is not required, it's in the cast thought, it's as if he's giving the finger to everyone


Good idea..cast will support his finger from bending toward wrong direction while it is healing. If he keeps showing that finger to people, someone might break his other fingers. 



> No offence....


None taken


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 14, 2009)

I actually broke a  knuckle when I was a teen, Never had surgery or went to therapy (which was adviced by my doc). I lament that now, finger seems to look shorter and Its very sensitive, any type of punch ill take hurts my knuckle. So yea chobby makes sense.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

I say we snap his fingers apart, reset them without any anesthesia, give him a lollipop and a glass of milk and tell him to screw.


----------



## nkira (Jun 14, 2009)

Jugge, I guess breaking n snapping is your idea of having fun with people, oh yeah & that abusing too 

I did mention that he did went to the doc...did I not?

And that fools been fucking around the country side with the broken finger.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2009)

no actually, sticking bamboo chutes in one's fingernails really appealed to me. 

As for fucking around with a broken finger, there might actually be some medical ramifications and permanent disfiguration if not treated.


----------



## nkira (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll try my best to tell him.....I did went to him supp(he runs one) shop & he was out riding on bike! Anyways it's his finger <Shrugs>


----------

